# Sora...



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I was hoping I'd never have to post in this thread.

My dear little Sora had an infection, and passed away from it this morning. 

Rest in peace, sweetheart.





























Goodbye


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, she was very pretty, here eyes so blue. 
I'm sorry this happened......


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks. She definitely was the personality of the sorority. She was the one that watched The Office with me when I first brought her home. I loved her very much. Thank you for your condolences.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. She was such a cutie. RIP, Sora. =(


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Bettas are dropping like flies lately. I lost 3 this month. Poor Bettas.
I am so sorry for your loss. r.i.p. little Sora.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost her, she was beautiful.


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awww im sorry sora died, I have seen your sorority and she was my favorite of the girls you have. Its too bad that she passed away :c


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Sora. RIP Sora.


----------

